# Skiff cover



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Where's the best place to buy a skiff cover for a skiff with both poling and casting platforms? The sites I've visited so far are so generic, I cant' tell if the covers will come close to fitting. Is there some magic formula or I'm I going to have to go custom?...got to do something...it's going to live outside and I can't keep it in the carport for long.
I'm on two waiting lists for inside storage...for who knows how long.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

If you can afford it, go custom. Have them make it easy to install/remove with plenty of ventilation and you won’t regret it.


----------



## fowlplay (Aug 6, 2018)

I pondering the same thing, been covering mine with regular tarp but to cover everything (poling/casting platform, raised console) I end up buying a huge tarp that is just too cumbersome to deal with (my boat is 20ft) I was just researching having a custom tarp cut.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

The right shop can make a great fitting cover from long kasting and durable material that you won’t cuss at everytime you take it off and put it on. Worth the money if you use it.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the help...

Ok guys, found a local canvas shop that's been in the same location for almost 20 years and does great work. Proposed cover made of Sunbrella. Karen's Canvas Shop is considered top notch and the price reflects it ...close to 1K with cover over casting platform and under poling platform. Allowances for the push pole and tiller extension. Sound about right or a little steep?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

Soinds fair to me for a proper fitting cover that you won’t have to fight with and should last many years! Just make sure it is vented really well!


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

[QUOTE="Boatbrains, post: 456266, member: Have them make it easy to install/remove with plenty of ventilation and you won’t regret it.[/QUOTE]

I've never owned a boat with a cover. The cover should be easy on/off with draw string, but I'm not sure how one properly ventilates a cover. I'll ask next week but any ideas I can think about or compare with what she wants to do? Appointment is the 28th...just enough time to get a trolling motor installed so she can make allowances for that.

I've got a few questions about the type of trolling motor I should consider, but I'll start a new thread after some searching here.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I got a cover for my East Cape EVOx from these people. It covers the casting and poling platform. They can make it fit over the trolling motor, but it was something like an extra $150. I have the quick mount, so I just slide my TM back a little bit. It fits pretty good.

https://www.ttopcovers.com/


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Amazon & ebay sell one w/ poling platform pocket.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> Amazon & ebay sell one w/ poling platform pocket.


I just prefer to spend my money locally. Even if it cost more, I like to put a face with my purchase and shake the persons hand. I will purchase online, but only to avoid the people of walmart and the like lol!


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> I just prefer to spend my money locally. Even if it cost more, I like to put a face with my purchase and shake the persons hand.


THis is a good thing. Karen's Canvas is local and my trolling motor and battery tray is being installed by a local with over twenty years in the biz. Still, being retired, sometimes price isn't always the first priority.


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

I bought an oversized generic one to account for poling platform, casting platform etc off amazon for $90. Good quality and fits just right to where water runs right off. No way I was coughing up the cash for a custom made cover. If I get a few years out of this thing I'll have no problem buying another.

Here's the exact one I bought for my 17.8 Pro. 

https://www.amazon.com/MSC-Polyeste...0383266&sr=1-4&keywords=boat+cover&th=1&psc=1


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

SCFLY said:


> I bought an oversized generic one to account for poling platform, casting platform etc off amazon for $90. Good quality and fits just right to where water runs right off.


Yikes...your route sounds good. I'm not sure where the skiff is going to live yet, can't keep it at home...restrictions. The thought of having a custom cover ripped off to the tune of $1K makes me cringe and I'm starting to wonder if I'm making the right choice. Well crap, I'm committed. If the cover gets ripped off, your route will be mine.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

nautilott said:


> Yikes...your route sounds good. I'm not sure where the skiff is going to live yet, can't keep it at home...restrictions. The thought of having a custom cover ripped off to the tune of $1K makes me cringe and I'm starting to wonder if I'm making the right choice. Well crap, I'm committed. If the cover gets ripped off, your route will be mine.


I’m curious to what kind of material are you are making your cover out of. The one custom cover I have is black sunbrella and it leaves black stains where it touches the gunnel i use magic eraser to remove them.Probably Don’t use it as much as i should due to this. Great material tho, cover almost 15 years old. Custom probably cheaper in the long run. 15 years divided by $500 
Good luck w/ cover!


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Yep, it's Sunbrella, but it's a light gray so I'm hoping it won't have the 'bleed' problem. Good to know that your cover has lasted that long. At just over $1K, mine should. I hope Sunbrella has improved their fabric. Karen's Canvas is a well respected maker here in Melbourne, so I'm fairly comfortable with the cost...the fishing kitty, not so much.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I get one off ebay and it covers casting platform. Get a new one about every three years and could buy about 10 for the cost of a custom.


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I got a cover for my East Cape EVOx from these people. It covers the casting and poling platform. They can make it fit over the trolling motor, but it was something like an extra $150. I have the quick mount, so I just slide my TM back a little bit. It fits pretty good.
> 
> https://www.ttopcovers.com/


about how much was it for your evo? mine should be done in about a month


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

It was 5 something. I didn't get any options, so it was just their standard price plus shipping. I have a metal building my skiff stays in, so I expect the cover to last a very long time. I got their info from a member who also has an EVOx. He was about 6 months ahead of me. It will be one of the longest months of your life.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

nautilott said:


> Where's the best place to buy a skiff cover for a skiff with both poling and casting platforms? The sites I've visited so far are so generic, I cant' tell if the covers will come close to fitting. Is there some magic formula or I'm I going to have to go custom?...got to do something...it's going to live outside and I can't keep it in the carport for long.
> I'm on two waiting lists for inside storage...for who knows how long.


Have you tried boat coversdirect?
If you scroll to the bottom they have a skiff section of boat covers that are made to fit a polling platform. They range around 3-500 dollars with a warranty I have one for my Gheenoe and it works very well 
https://www.boatcoversdirect.com/products/boat_covers/styled_to_fit/


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Go custom. It will fit better, last longer and if you go local, you'll have a shop that can repair it if needed. Here is my Vantage under a full cover. She is usually in a cradle in my boat house but when I pull her out for a few days, under the cover she goes. It fits over the casting platform in the front. I have a tower console so generic covers weren't going to work anyway. Uses bungee cords run under the boat to hold it on. Has a couple vents to breathe. I use a support pole to keep the load off of the wheel on the console. It came with the boat but $1000 sounds about right.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

SCFLY said:


> I bought an oversized generic one to account for poling platform, casting platform etc off amazon for $90. Good quality and fits just right to where water runs right off. No way I was coughing up the cash for a custom made cover. If I get a few years out of this thing I'll have no problem buying another.
> 
> Here's the exact one I bought for my 17.8 Pro.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MSC-Polyester-Trailerable-Waterproof-Tri-Hull/dp/B01GPHI1UM/ref=sr_1_4?s=boating-water-sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1530383266&sr=1-4&keywords=boat+cover&th=1&psc=1


I did the same thing but I got one from Costco. It's lasted for 3 years and cost $90. It does have a small tear from pulling it around the platform a little too tight...I might see if it is covered by the 5 year warranty, but if not it is still good for a while even with the tear.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm kinda committed to the custom Sunbrella cover, but if there's any delay, I'll go with a generic cover. Thanks everyone..


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have an 18 ft skiff with PP and CP and bought a good one on amazon by sizing it up to the 20-22 ft version with a PVC frame that I made for the boat it sheds water perfectly and covers the skiff and motor over the PP and down to the prop. spent 60 on the cover and 10 in 1/2 inch PVC and fittings.
Classic Accessories Stellex Boat Cover For V-Hull Runabouts, 20' - 22' L Up to 106" W


----------



## TSeck (Aug 14, 2018)

I have a Top cover for my 22' bay boat. High quality and fits well. True its around $1000 but a great investment to protect the boat.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Some really good alternatives here. My appointment is tomorrow at the canvas shop. I really like the idea of the custom cover and the Sunbrella material should last for years. If there's any snags or delays, I will go the generic route instead. Thanks for all the ideas. We'll see how it goes. 

Oh, BTW...took the boat out for the first time yesterday with the wife - no fishing, just getting use to the boat. Put in at Camp Holly...out to Sawgrass lake and then north up the St. Johns for a couple smiles, I mean miles. Very happy with it and got her(the boat)back on the trailer with no dings. Calling it a success.


----------

